# Home Haunter Survey



## Heretic_1980 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all!

I'm conducting research on home haunters for my university. This survey is specifically for people that consider themselves home haunters (ranging from folks that simply put a few decorations up to professional haunters). It is also for people of the age of 18. I need to get quite a lot of responses, so you'd really be doing me a solid if you filled it out and submitted it. It's not long either, so click HERE to fill it out.

Thanks in advance,
Heretic


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Heretic_1980 (Oct 9, 2017)

PairaDize said:


> Done.


Thank you!


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

Done!

Also, there are a lot of home haunter groups and stuff on Facebook. You should join some of them and submit your survey, I'm sure you'll get a ton of participants.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I assume this is for OVER 18's? Also do you want responses from non-US haunters?


----------



## FL Haunter 71 (Jul 19, 2020)

Done


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Done. Felt like a marketing survey


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

Done. Thanks for not asking for my email! ha!


----------



## BillTheTailor (Sep 5, 2020)

Done!


----------



## katrick1128 (May 1, 2020)

Had to tap out when asked what I "identified" as......sorry if that offends but my chromosomes haven't changed in 52 years...and professional golfer wasn't a choice....


----------



## Heretic_1980 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks everybody!! I actually exceeded the number of responses that I need, so for the time being, I will not be taking any more responses. I sincerely appreciate all of your participation and positive feedback. You're all awesome and I'm proud to be a part of this community.


----------



## Heretic_1980 (Oct 9, 2017)

I respect that, honestly.


----------



## Heretic_1980 (Oct 9, 2017)

katrick1128 said:


> Had to tap out when asked what I "identified" as......sorry if that offends but my chromosomes haven't changed in 52 years...and professional golfer wasn't a choice....


I respect that, honestly. Being a university student, I have to play by their ultra progressive rules. I'm not trying to get into politics, but I know where you're coming from lol.


----------

